# Maxa Beam Li-Ion alternative



## Phased_Array (Jan 8, 2010)

As an alternative to the +$650 Li-Ion batteries from Peak Beam, I built these up. Very compact and low profile, no run times with these yet(1/2hr to 1hr maybe?).





One battery pack uses a Maxa Beam replacement NiCd 'battery housing' cut down to the battery pack cell diameter. The other is the aluminum fixed mount for the Maxa Beam cut down to the battery pack cell diameter. Both from Peak Beam.

Here is the $50 Li-Ion cell pack from Batteryspace LiFePO4 18650 Battery: 12.8V 2400 mAh ( 4S2P Side by Side, 14A rate ). And the $9 batt level LED from 'Tower Hobbies'. The connectors are a few dollars a piece from Newark Electronics.








This is the aluminum fixed base from Peak Beam(about$50).





This is the cut down plastic OEM housing.





And an end view of the battery level LED from 'Tower Hobbies' about $10





This is the cut down aluminum fixed base OEM mount.





And the end view with the LED battery level indicator.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 8, 2010)

That is excellent work. Would you consider making these for sale?


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 8, 2010)

VERY nice!!! That's exactly what needs to be done on these lights. Their battery prices are a joke for a factory Maxabeam battery.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 8, 2010)

Outstanding! Very clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 8, 2010)

Excellent work! 

I did something similar with a custom lucite box that a CPF member made for me, including matching the sliding anchor holes because I wanted to use A123 26500 4s &/or 4s2p and with balance charging taps. They didn't have reliable 18650 LiMn or LiFePO4 cells when I did it.

The Gen3 MB requires 15 amps @ 12 volts for 5-10 milliseconds. After warm up the ballast will draw a maximum of 10 amps on high. The "normal" setting power draw is more like 4.5amps @ 12 volts.

I know a few people would like to have a setup like you made....including Karlthev.


----------



## karlthev (Jan 8, 2010)

Why thanks for looking out for me Lux, much appreciated!

Yes, I'd like one!


Karl


----------



## Phased_Array (Jan 8, 2010)

LuxLuther,
Yeah I know, this one of those 'Tank Light' projects that take forever to source all the right components. I think I ordered up the batt housings at the time of the CPF MaxaBeam group buy:shrug:. And just finished them now...
Been thru the usual round of battery attempts... then recently the 4S2P was a natural solution(fit).


----------



## Phased_Array (Jan 9, 2010)

A coat of paint and a Scotchbrite pad belies the crude(ity) of these packs i made.
I should have done a 'construction' pictorial thread. 

However there has been 'some' interest in these by other forum members.

Unique to us CPF MaxaBeam owners is the 'short duration' usage. Which makes a compact/simple 2AH Li-Ion pack interesting and useful to us... vs the huge 7AH OEM Li-Ion PeakBeam pack. The one I'm thinking about(aluminum one in the first pic) making is the same size as the Maxabeam housing and less than an inch thick.

But for those interested, a hack saw to cut the OEM housings down, some RTV caulk to 'glom' the battery pack inside securely, super glue, JB Weld epoxy and a hour or two of time can get it done. 

The group buy fabricator has to know there is already $50batt+$50mount+$9led+$5cnctr=$115 in material cost, and an hour of time(or so) per unit. So the final price could be over $200 a pack. 



Sooooooo... I wonder if there enough interested MaxaBeam owners to warrant it? I don't think there's enough of us.


----------



## CajunJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

That's one heck of a deal. I'd jump on it in a heart beat if I wasn't considering selling my Gen III Maxabeam. You are right that the Peakbeam LiIon price is a joke.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Phased_Array said:


> I wonder if there enough interested MaxaBeam owners to warrant it?


I am definitely interested. 1 pack, quite possibly 2.


----------



## karlthev (Jan 10, 2010)

DM51 said:


> I am definitely interested. 1 pack, quite possibly 2.


Well, I'm not certain PA was offering to do a "build".....but, if so, as DM51, I'd sure be in for one pack and maybe two... The "problem" is that other than the military and similar organizations, the MaxaBeam lights really aren't in every household as some lights may be. As was suggesteed to me PeakBeam could consider this as an option if the demand were large enough to suport development and production although I'd think the price might be somewhat higher than that mentioned here.... 


Karl


----------



## josepoyanuk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Phased Array,

Did you get a battery housing alone or did you cut a NI-Cd battery pack?
If you bought the housing alone, from where did you buy it?

I just bought my Maxa Beam G2 on ebay, only the flashlight, and I'm going to make my own battery, but no way I'll buy a NI-Cd to cut it.

Does Peak Beam sold you the aluminium mount directly?

Thanks


----------

